# ComboBox mit Daten füllen! HILFE!



## Shake (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo alle miteinander, 

Also ich erläutere euch mal wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe:

1. beim start erscheint eine Inputbox
2. da muss ich eine GruppenNr eingeben
3. durch diese GruppenNr sollen die Daten aus der Tabelle Plan(wo nur die IDs drin sind) geladen werden
4. und in die einzelnen ComboBoxs geschrieben werden.

zu meiner Access DB:

Tabellen:    Dozent(ID, Name, Vorname, Titel)
                     Fach(ID, FachBez)
                     Gruppe(ID, GruppenNr, GruppenBez)
                     DozentenFächer(ID, FächerID, DozentenID)
                     Raum(ID, RaumBez)
                     Wochentag(ID, TagBez)
                    Plan(alle IDs)

Also ich brauche so zu sagen eine Suchfunktion, die dann alle Daten aus der Tabelle "Plan" lädt und sie dann in die ComboBoxs(z.B. bei mir heißen sie comboFach, comboDozent, comboRaum)  schreibt.

Ich hoffe ihr kommt mit meiner Beschreibung zurecht 

Ich danke euch schon mal im vorraus! 

MFG 
Shake

P.S. Arbeite mit VB 6.0 Pro und  MS Access 2003


----------



## Julian Maicher (5. Juli 2004)

Du stellst eine Verbindung zu der Access Datenbank her. Holst dir per SELECT Command den gewünschten Wert aus der Tabelle und fügst ihn dann mit combobox.Additem der Combobox hinzu.


----------



## Shake (5. Juli 2004)

Sorry aber könntest du das für mich ein bischen leichter erklären, oder gar ein Beispiel geben. Bin nicht so fit in VB ( besser gesagt ich kann gar nichts)

Danke schön für deine Hilfe!

MFG
Shake


----------



## Shake (5. Juli 2004)

Sorry aber könntest du das für mich ein bischen leichter erklären, oder gar ein Beispiel geben. Bin nicht so fit in VB ( besser gesagt ich kann gar nichts)

Danke schön für deine Hilfe!

MFG
Shake


----------

